# Reading time off?



## LiveatTarget (Dec 14, 2019)

Had this question for awhile...how does one read accruals in Kronos? Do I have 18 hours and 49 minutes of vacation?


----------



## LiveatTarget (Dec 14, 2019)

Very well could be a stupid question...feel free to blast me


----------



## JAShands (Dec 14, 2019)

It’s actually 18.49 hours, or 18 hours and 29 minutes.

Use your well being hours! They will expire at the end of the year. Those are the only hours that will not roll over into the new (calendar) year.

Edit: If you’ve been working more than your average hours each week lately you can still use your well being hours. Go back through previous weeks and add as much as you can until your 4 hours are used up. I believe you can go back to the beginning of September. We must’ve had a MyTime update around then because I couldn’t bulk up any weeks in August or earlier.


----------



## Selfish (Dec 14, 2019)

.. is it though? It uses a colon, not a decimal point. Wouldn't the colon denote hours and minutes?


----------



## JAShands (Dec 15, 2019)

Everything else in MyTime is a decimal so that’s what I’m going off of. Plus I just checked my balances and mine have decimals. It could be a difference is locale or phone settings, sure. But years of using MyTime daily have me trained with an almost Pavlovian response to believe it’s meant to be a decimal 😊

Edit: *ASANTS *some stores use a colon while others do not.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 15, 2019)

With a colon, that’s definitely 49 minutes. 

If it were 29 minutes, the decimal would be .48, not .49. 

It’s weird though because mine uses decimals, not colons.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 15, 2019)

JAShands said:


> It’s actually 18.49 hours, or 18 hours and 29 minutes.
> 
> Use your well being hours! They will expire at the end of the year. Those are the only hours that will not roll over into the new (calendar) year.
> 
> Edit: If you’ve been working more than your average hours each week lately you can still use your well being hours. Go back through previous weeks and add as much as you can until your 4 hours are used up. I believe you can go back to the beginning of September. We must’ve had a MyTime update around then because I couldn’t bulk up any weeks in August or earlier.


Kronos uses a 60 minute table. That’s 49 minutes.


----------



## JAShands (Dec 16, 2019)

As some have pointed out earlier, some TMs have a colon while others have a decimal. The TMs with a decimal in kronos will match up minute to minute with the decimal in MyTime. That’s my experience personally so that’s what I went with. I’ll edit my post to make it simpler to understand.


----------

